# done for now



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

last of the Sanford and son diorama pictures. this is as far as i am going on this diorama. i added things like a Lamont figure the golf bag the pitcher sign the old rusty chevy a wrought iron door and lantern.some dirt and grass i added another wall and made the building to hold the truck and accessories with a clear plastic back that slides in. just for fun with the lights out and a light inside it looks like the store is lit up.lol


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Nice Job. Looks great. Almost real!
Thanks for sharing.
Richard


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Great job! Can almost hear Fred and Aunt Ester going at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Sanford and son*

Love it!

Phil K


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Really nice job JERSEYJUNKER1!

You've taken it way beyond what I'd envisioned.

I have a few questions.
I have the Revell 1950 F-1 Pickup model I purchased specifically for a project like this.

1) How did you get the logo on the truck door?
2) What color of red did you use?
3) and the most important where did you get the front grill on the truck?
As you know the kit comes with a "customized" hot rod grill.
At one time there was a guy that sold a resin replacement part for this grill. 
I emailed him a few months ago and never got a response.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

spawndude said:


> Really nice job JERSEYJUNKER1!
> 
> You've taken it way beyond what I'd envisioned.
> 
> ...


 the truck i used is a danbury mint 1951 ford f-1 pick up in 1/24 scale
for the logo i used some dry transfer decals mostly used on trains you get a good selection of letter and number sizes in a pack you will need both black and white. i drew an outline for the black behind the letters then hand painted it flat black. as for the color i used fast dry bright red paint then aged it with light sanding and dullcoat. you have a revel 1/25 scale 1950 f-i so i guess you could use the grill and maybe a couple other parts from one of these 1/25th diecast trucks. you can find these pretty cheap online. here is the link to one on ebay now
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1951-Ford-F...34613?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item58a9bca535
hope this helps you
Manny


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That looks really cool. Great job!

Sean


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Really neat, Love it!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Way cool! Love the rusty old bed in the back of the truck.
It takes real talent to model garbage-rubbish-junk-recyclables.

Where did you get that little TV? (My square eyes zoomed right in on it.)

Alien


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Alien said:


> Way cool! Love the rusty old bed in the back of the truck.
> It takes real talent to model garbage-rubbish-junk-recyclables.
> 
> Where did you get that little TV? (My square eyes zoomed right in on it.)
> ...


thanks Alien
i made the rusty bed springs by hand out of wire. as for the little TV you can get them on ebay i got mine there to but i contacted the seller and i made a deal to get them and some other items at a discount as i bought a bunch of them to use in different situations. altho they are 24th or 25th scale you can remove the legs and use them in larger scales as a portable tabletop model here is how i used a few of them.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Nice work again.
I will head over to eBay and see what TV's I can pick up. Thanks for the tip.

Alien


----------

